# Question about Generators and stability issues



## goliad (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright,
When I started building my bowfishing boat I had found a old 3000 to run it and it is OLD and loud.
Now that the boat is in its final stages I want to make it quiet insted of anoying.
Anyone know and ways of dampining the noise without overheating the gen?
Also my boat is not very wide so I need a way of getting more stability so we dont rock it with a simple moment, 
Gracias, 
Goliad


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I made a box to go over mine and leave the back open. I had 3 computer fans blowing air into the box and the first night out the generator overheated. I just stopped using the box it isnot worth wrecking the generator to me. Next time I will buy a honda or yamaha.


----------



## goliad (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks,
I just wanted to see what other people used.
I was at Nationals for archery this weekend and saw a 3000 watt honda going but I could hardly hear it, I wanted one so bad until I found out the price.
Keep em coming but Ithink I will have to stick with it being loud.
i'll post my step by step building process on my boat when its complete


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

get a wen from menards less then $300 and quite


----------

